# Brute force front brake pads



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

I would like to know what kind of break pads you guys run on your machine. I do mostly trail riding occasionally same mud, so what do i need as pad ceramic composite, sintered bronze or what you guys suggest. Thanks to every one this is a fantastic forum, loaded with information and great people


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I use the EBC sintered severe duty, I'm sure a large % of the people here probably do too.. They are the only ones I can find that will last a decent amount of time. Playing in the mud all the time just eats em' up. $140 to do them all the way around my bike. WHEW !!! If ya wanna play ya gotta pay !!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Race Driven Sintered metal brake pads. If you can find other makes for cheaper, please let the people at MIMB know.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

i use the sintered metal gold looking pads off ebay, great luck, they were like 40 bucks shipped to do my prowler, no way Id pay 140. just bought a set for the brute, 22 shipped. I put them on my kq750 that bootlegger has now, they got put on at 400 miles when the factorys were worn out, ask him how long they lasted, put them on my rincon on the back, all around on the prowler, put some on a kodiak 2wd, but sold it. Seem to last really well, look the same as ebc sintered metal to me. put them on a vinson also, they lasted along time, longer than I had the bike. I have used atvbrakesnmore and partsangel to get them from on ebay.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

racinjason said:


> i use the sintered metal gold looking pads off ebay, great luck, they were like 40 bucks shipped to do my prowler, no way Id pay 140. just bought a set for the brute, 22 shipped. I put them on my kq750 that bootlegger has now, they got put on at 400 miles when the factorys were worn out, ask him how long they lasted, put them on my rincon on the back, all around on the prowler, put some on a kodiak 2wd, but sold it. Seem to last really well, look the same as ebc sintered metal to me. put them on a vinson also, they lasted along time, longer than I had the bike. I have used atvbrakesnmore and partsangel to get them from on ebay.


I might have to try those, always lookin' for ways to save money, THANKS.. That 140 was for four sets from a local bike shop that keeps them in stock. That's how many are on my bike.. Fronts, and two sets on the right rear.. How many sets was that for your prowler ??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Have been using ebc severe duty, but gonna try the race driven cheap ones when I need new ones


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd run heavy duty EBC's. Everyone has them usually. Im due to replace my originals on my brute.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

I find this one on eBay I might give at a try .
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KAWA...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ef5961050


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rack High said:


> Race Driven Sintered metal brake pads. If you can find other makes for cheaper, please let the people at MIMB know.


i use the same ones. they work great and the price is the best. 
they were looking to be a sponsor here . i need to contact them again and see what up.
i highly recommend the race-driven brake pads.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

j2 my prowler has 3 sets of pads, one for each front wheel and one on the driveshaft right at the rear end. always gonna pay more to get em local, forgot about your parking brake too


those race driven ones look just like the ones i always use.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I got new ones on ebay both fronts sinterid for 23$ back in december.Not sure on brand.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

any links for the race driven pads?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some good ones I used and loved them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KAWA...855946QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Found this and ordered http://www.race-driven.com/atv-utv-...asaki/2009/brute-force-750-4x4i/cat_6931.html


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Bootlegger, oh well only 5 bucks cheaper.... they seemed to have good reviews on here.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Here are some good ones I used and loved them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KAWA...855946QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories



Thanks for the link. Just ordered a set myself! :bigok:


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

FWIW im still rocking the home-made brake pads with great success! For the cost of doing 1 wheel I got enough materials to re-do all 3 sets on my cat six times.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13781&highlight=home+made+brake+pads


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got a set for $15 shipped off eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

